# My baby girl, Hayleigh, born at 36w0d - Pics added



## Ashley8806

well ladies she is here! Hayleigh made her arrival Tuesday evening at 9:47 pm. She weighed 6lbs12oz. I came into the hospital with bad upper right belly pains, and when I came in my blood pressure was 210/105, and stayed high. After doing blood work we determined I had preeclampsia, and had to deliver immediately. She is in the NICU for some help with breathing and a mild case of pneumonia, but hopefully we will only be in here for 2 weeks max. She is down to 6lbs3oz now, but it's good because she is losing the extra fluid she was retaining. Overall, we are doing well. Things could be a lot worse, but it's so hard that I can't even hold her yet :( I am pumping and preparing for her first feed, they can't feed her until her lungs are working better. I ended up needing a csection because even though my little peanut had flipped head down, I was only dilated to 1 and they couldn't induce me. If I was dilated more, they were going to try to break my waters and see what happened, but it's for the best she came how she did, despite how bad I did not want a csection again. But recovery this time is much better than my 1st, I must say. Anyways, just wanted to post a little update, will update later with more pics and everything.


----------



## thefirstbaby

wow congrats, hope she recovers quickly


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats and praying for a speedy recovery for her :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

congrats!! im glad you both are doing well!!!! I will hope for a fast recovery.


----------



## Kasia

Congrats & wishing you both a speedy recovery:flower:


----------



## jo_lou_pip

congrats cant wait too see pics of little hayley


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Congratulations! I hope she makes a speedy recovery and u can have a cuddle soon! :hugs: :) xxx


----------



## Nyn

aww congratulations hun! hope she makes a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## TTC86JMS

Congrats hun,you'll be holding her soon.


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats! Hope you get her home with you soon.


----------



## Ali90

Glad she arrived safetly and you are both ok. Best of luck for the next few weeks, hope she gets stronger and stronger.


----------



## sjplovebaby

congrats


----------



## mummy2anangel

congrats, hope shes out of hospital soon :) xx


----------



## AmyMumToBe

Congratulations! Hope she's home with you asap for lots of cuddles and kisses :) xxx


----------



## PJ32

Congratulations. Hope you get cuddles soon xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats hun, glad she is here safely and you are both ok even if its not what you planned, hope you get those huggles soon


----------



## Emzy1

Congrats, wishing a speedy recovery x


----------



## vintage67

Congratulations!


----------



## jimjam112

Ah congrats on ur baby girl!!!


----------



## Lila_in_Love

Congratulations, I'm sure she will be in your arms soon :)


----------



## booboo42

congrats - hope you get a cuddle soon. x


----------



## xBabyGoose

Congrats, hope you get her home soon! :) xx


----------



## Allie84

Congrats! Hope you get to hold her and feed her soon. :hugs:


----------



## DLA

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see a pic :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks everyone - I finally got to hold her today, :cloud9: They got to take her off of the CPAP machine, but she is on oxygen right now. Her breathing rate is kinda fast so they are debating going back to the CPAP again, but she is comfortable and doing good besides the fast breathing - no high heart rate, oxygen levels good, etc, so they are going to try to keep her on just the oxygen, and I hope so.... I hate all those big tubes coming out of her face! We finally started tube feeding her my breast milk today, so that made me very happy! And right before we left tonight (hardest night of my life, I might add), she woke up so we could see her eyes and she was staring at her big sister the whole time holding her hand, it was amazing. I can't wait to go back and see her tomorrow, and hope for continuing improvements!


----------



## aam310

Congratulations :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Tried uploading pictures and it won't let me for some reason, but I'm too tired to mess with it so will try again tomorrow!


----------



## SuperKat

:hugs: Congrats on your sweet baby girl!!! I went through the leaving the hospital without the baby thing with my older daughter, it is soooo hard, hang in there! :hugs:

Hope you are recovering okay from your c-section. I ended up having my daughter on the 19th (my 4th c-section).

oh- and get some rest!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you, and congrats Superkat! Recovery is going pretty good, a lot better than my first. Hope all is going well for you also!

Here are a couple pics
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 95









048.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 87


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Congratulations! Wishing you both a super speedy recover :flower:


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats!! Lovely pictures :) she's a sweetie


----------



## Natalie1a

Congratulations, you have a beautiful family Nx


----------



## lilvixen

Congratulations on the new addition to your beautiful family! I hope she's home soon :flower:

My 5 week old has just come home from 2 weeks in hospital having contracted bronchiolitis... she had to go on cpap etc so I understand how hard it is to see them like that. :hugs:..

best wishes to you xxx


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you ladies - I have been snuggling away today and loving every minute of it. Pumping is still going great - getting about 3-5 oz every 2-3 hours, so really well I guess accordng to nurses here. They are increasing how much breast milk they are giving her by the tube, and once her breathing and everything gets better i can start trying to breast feed her, I can't wait! I hope it goes well, but she is already rooting, and they put a little breast milk on her binky when they are feeding her and she goes crazy and keeps rooting for more so I think she's going to do great. She gets to come off of the billi lights tonight also, so no more glow worm! My older daughter says that she looksl ike she is at the beach and sun tanning, lol. Thanks again for all the well wishes, I will keep updating as new things happen!


----------



## Zooy

Congratulations on your little girl!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you very much!


----------



## heidi1130

Congrats. Looks like we both had an eventful Friday.


----------



## 5-a-side

Thank you for the updates and congratulations on your little girl. 
I hope your recovery is going well and she is home with you all soon. 
:hugs:


----------



## Ashley8806

thank you, hope so too!


----------



## Nyn

oh she's precious!!! congratulations!! and you look great too! :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks lol I've been pretty doped up on pain killers so I look a little sleepy


----------



## nlz2468

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats she's beautiful xx


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you everyone


----------

